# Horrorfilm überflügelt Marvel-Blockbuster in den US-Kinocharts



## AndreLinken (25. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Horrorfilm überflügelt Marvel-Blockbuster in den US-Kinocharts* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Horrorfilm überflügelt Marvel-Blockbuster in den US-Kinocharts*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (25. Juli 2022)

warum sind die US-kinocharts immer so wichtig für deutsche portale? warum nicht europäische oder deutsche einspiellisten? 
fast alle filme laufen in europa genauso.....was interessiert mich da die einspielergebnisse in den USA? genausowenig wie die aus japan oder australien.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2022)

Ich brauch die Information zwar auch nicht wirklich, stört mich aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> warum sind die US-kinocharts immer so wichtig für deutsche portale? warum nicht europäische oder deutsche einspiellisten?
> fast alle filme laufen in europa genauso.....was interessiert mich da die einspielergebnisse in den USA? genausowenig wie die aus japan oder australien.


Warum sind Deutsche immer so engstirnig?

Wenn die Filme in Europa genauso laufen isses doch egal...


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (25. Juli 2022)

Ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf "Nope", sobald der Film dann bei uns am 11. August anläuft. Jordan Peele hat mit "Get Out" und "Wir" schon fantastische Filme abgeliefert und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass "Nope" in der gleichen Liga mitspielen wird. Allgemein erscheinen dieses Jahr tolle Horrorfilme, mir haben "X" und "Men" auch schon gut gefallen.


----------



## Katharina Pache (25. Juli 2022)

Der Film kommt anscheinend auch ganz gut an: Metacritic & Rotten Tomatoes (falls einem so was wichtig ist )


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> warum sind die US-kinocharts immer so wichtig für deutsche portale? warum nicht europäische oder deutsche einspiellisten?


Warum heißt du "AlBundyFan" und nicht "EkelAlfredFan"?


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (25. Juli 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Warum sind Deutsche immer so engstirnig?
> 
> Wenn die Filme in Europa genauso laufen isses doch egal...



Unrecht hat er doch nicht.
Vielleicht interessieren ihn selbst die aus Indien mehr, welche eine riesige Filmindustrie hat, aber aktuelle Zahlen sieht man hier nie.^^ Überall liest man nur USA, USA. Außer wenn irgendwo ein Film verboten wird, hört man etwas von anderen Ländern.
Also mich würden auch mehr die aus den europäischen Ländern interessieren, wenn nich "primär" generell die Zahlen aus Deutschland, und nur nebenher die aus den USA.

Zum Topic: Werd den Film mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Nevrion (25. Juli 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> warum sind die US-kinocharts immer so wichtig für deutsche portale? warum nicht europäische oder deutsche einspiellisten?
> fast alle filme laufen in europa genauso.....was interessiert mich da die einspielergebnisse in den USA? genausowenig wie die aus japan oder australien.


DIe US Kinoindustrie gilt in der Regel als Gradmesser für den Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Films weltweit. Da wir Deutschen seit Dekaden mit amerikanischen TV- und Kinoproduktionen überschüttet werden, ist es nicht ganz so abwegig das als Indikator zu nehmen. Und leider sind deutsche Unterhaltungsproduktionen in diesem Bereich oftmals zu schlecht um signifikant Einfluss auf den deutschen Kinomarkt zu nehmen.
Kurz gesagt - der US Kinomarkt ist ein Trendbarometer, auch wenn mich natürlich deutsche Kino-Besuchswerte genauso interessieren würden.


----------



## AlBundyFan (25. Juli 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> DIe US Kinoindustrie gilt in der Regel als Gradmesser für den Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Films weltweit. Da wir Deutschen seit Dekaden mit amerikanischen TV- und Kinoproduktionen überschüttet werden, ist es nicht ganz so abwegig das als Indikator zu nehmen. Und leider sind deutsche Unterhaltungsproduktionen in diesem Bereich oftmals zu schlecht um signifikant Einfluss auf den deutschen Kinomarkt zu nehmen.
> Kurz gesagt - der US Kinomarkt ist ein Trendbarometer, auch wenn mich natürlich deutsche Kino-Besuchswerte genauso interessieren würden.


diese ansicht mag noch logisch gewesen sein, als die filme alle noch zeitversetzt in die kinos kamen. da dauerte es tlw. mehrere monate bis sie in europa in die kinos kommen.
die meisten filme kommen jetzt aber zeitgleich bzw. fast zeitgleich in europa ins kino und man braucht damit kein us-trendbarometer mehr. man hat den trend selbst in europa was uns interessiert.


----------



## Katharina Pache (25. Juli 2022)

Wir können die europäischen/deutschen Charts ja ab sofort mit in die Meldung packen.


----------



## Loosa (25. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Info, wird definitiv ein Team Event. Jede Menge Pferde! Und wir haben ein paar Horror-Fans obendrauf. Sowas von reserviert. 

Der Trailer ist netterweise nicht zu spoilernd und bringt die Stimmung trotzdem rüber. Much appreciated. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In8fuzj3gck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## lars9401 (26. Juli 2022)

Ich würde auch immer einen Neustart mit eine Film vergleichen der schon seit einem Monat läuft. Klar, dass ein neuer meist besser da steht.

Wenn nächste Woche Wakanda Forever starten würde, sähe Nope schon wieder alt aus. Oder vergleicht ihr im November das Ergebnis nochmal mit Nope ?


----------



## XashDE (26. Juli 2022)

Nicht Mal 'nen Link zum Trailer? Nein? Okay, such ich halt selber... :/


----------



## Loosa (26. Juli 2022)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch immer einen Neustart mit eine Film vergleichen der schon seit einem Monat läuft. Klar, dass ein neuer meist besser da steht.
> 
> Wenn nächste Woche Wakanda Forever starten würde, sähe Nope schon wieder alt aus. Oder vergleicht ihr im November das Ergebnis nochmal mit Nope ?


Hitparade kennst du vielleicht noch? 
So funktioniert nunmal das Prinzip von "Top 10", die Bestenliste der Woche. Womit man leichter herausfinden mag, was sich im Kino vielleicht lohnt anzugucken.

Bringt natürlich wenig, für den Film des Jahres. Oder die besten Filme aller Zeiten oder so.


----------



## lars9401 (27. Juli 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hitparade kennst du vielleicht noch?
> So funktioniert nunmal das Prinzip von "Top 10", die Bestenliste der Woche. Womit man leichter herausfinden mag, was sich im Kino vielleicht lohnt anzugucken.
> 
> Bringt natürlich wenig, für den Film des Jahres. Oder die besten Filme aller Zeiten oder so.


Ja, Hitparade und Co. kenn ich.

*"**Horrorfilm überflügelt Marvel-Blockbuster in den US-Kinocharts"
"**Dieser Horrorfilm überflügelt Marvel-Blockbuster mit Leichtigkeit in den US-Kinocharts"*

Diese Überschriften finde ich aber nun etwas unglücklich gewählt, wenn wie schon geschrieben der andere Film schon einen Monat draußen ist. Wobei Thor mit 144 Mio.$ am Startwochenende gegen Nope mit 44 Mio.$ doch etwas besser da steht.

So wie hier geschrieben hat ja dann Nope auch Dune 41 Mio.$ "mit Leichtigkeit überflügelt". Ja, der ist von 21, aber ich würde, wenn ich solche Vergleiche mache, dann doch Filme ranziehen, die etwas näher zusammen liegen bzw. nur Startwochenenden vergleichen.


----------

